
Evolution of the x86 context switch in Linux (2018) - metabagel
https://www.maizure.org/projects/evolution_x86_context_switch_linux/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990444)

